# Plasticard armor plates



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Working on a defiler conversion. Aiming for a mini brass scorpion look. I want to give the tail and body armor plates, so it looks more scorpion-like. Any tips/suggestions on making armor plates? I've got 1 mm thick plasticard to use.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Plasticard is great for anything with hard lines (armor plates). I'm not sure exactly what you are wanting to armor on the defiler, so I'm not sure how to help out here. Basics, plasticard can be shaped by dipping in warm water or heating over a very low flame (make sure not to melt it, as it takes very little heat to warp and alter it). You could make armor plates very similar to the leg plates on a defiler for the tail by tracing them onto the plasticard and cutting them out and glueing. If you have any specific questions, or look you are going for but don't know how to achieve, post a picture of what you want (or at least a general idea) and people may be able to help out a little more.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

make a template first. Makes it easier to get the plates the same/even.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

use a straightedge while you cut....results are much better that way. oh, and don't try to cut all the way through the plasticard. score it a few times and then snap it off.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*more info*

I thought I'd be a bit more specific about the look.
Basically I'm making a 'mini scorpion'. I'm scratch building the tail. The tail plates I've worked out. I want to armour plate over the main body (i.e. the section the legs and claws fit onto). I saw a brass sorpion using raider plats for armour. I want a similar look, but with flat plates and more angular shape.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

How warm are we talking here? Do you need to boil a kettle and leave it for a sec, or just fill a bowl from the hot tap?

Dragonlover


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

*plates*

Right. Thanks for the tips. I'm aiming for a 'mini brass scorpion' look. I've worked out the tail. I saw one online with raider panels as armour on the main body. I want a similar look, but more angular. No curved lines!


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

@Dragonlover - It depends on the thickness of the Plasticard. I would start by running warm tap water over it and seeing if thats enough to hold the bends you want, then work up from there. Boiling water would probably uncontrollably bend the plasticard and you don't want that.

On topic - If I were you and I wasn't exactly sure what I needed I would mock it up first. Use cardboard (similar qualities to plasticard, just thicker) and try to make it into armour plates like what you want by cutting it edging it together. You'll be able to take a look at it that way and see if it looks how you want before cutting up your plasticard. Plus, after you mock it up and get it looking how you want with cardboard you can just trace the cardboard onto the plasticard and know exactly what sizes you need and where to make your cuts. Hope this helps, and I'd love to see the finished product.

PS. I've seen cereal boxes used for this and they are very similar to plasticard's thickness.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

back in college I used to bend scale lumber by holding it over the steamjet coming out of a boiling kettle, that might be a good way to get a controlled amount of heat. Ive never tried it with plastic though.


----------

